# Is Joe sick?



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

So it's 9:50pm and for about 10 minutes he has been stretching his neck shaking his head and throwing up seeds, whole seeds! He's stopped now and seems fine, he does it in front of his mirror! Please help I'm only 13 and I don't know what is going on!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, unless his face is dirty with seeds/vomit, then no, he is not sick. It seems he has fallen in love with his own reflection and is trying to feed it, which for budgies, symbolizes love. 
If he is lethargic, puffed up, and his face is dirty, then he is sick and you should take him to a vet right away. 
However, based on what you described, it seems like he is exhibiting normal, if a little strange, budgie behavior. To discourage this, I would take out the mirror because he could get very aggressive towards you if he feels that he and his "mate" are threatened. Hope this helps!


----------



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for your quick response, he face isn't dirty at all so he's not sick! Hooray, he's fast asleep now. I might take his mirror out as he is a bit more peckish now


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The important thing here is to determine whether your budgie is vomiting or regurgitating. 
When vomiting, the budgie starts by making the regurgitating motion but then the head flicks sideways and loose seed shoots out in all different directions. You can then see the loose undigested seed on different parts of the cage and on the cage bars.

Normal regurgitation is usually made to show affection for a mate (or beloved toy) and this starts by the up and down regurgitation motion where the budgie brings up seed (seed comes clumped together) and then the budgie proceeds to feed its mate. Since he is exhibiting the behaviour by the mirror, most likely he is regurgitating. And if you see a pile of undigested seed clumped together and near or even on top of the mirror, then your budgie is not sick.
But you may consider removing the mirror if the behaviour becomes obsessive.


----------



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

Well his head is shaking and seed is flying but it's right by his mirror and his face isn't dirty and it's just whole seeds


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

While vomiting you will see undigested seed (whole de-husked seed) scattered throughout the cage, one singular piece of seed here and there.

Regurgitated seed is a bunch of seed "cemented" together by the budgie's saliva.

Not always will a budgie have fluid on its cheeks and crop area after vomiting.
If the seed is shooting out of the beak in somewhat of a violent manner and in all directions, then he is vomiting. 
I'd keep a close eye on Joe to see if there is another episode and also monitor his appetite and energy levels throughout the day, tomorrow (since it's already night time and most likely he is sleeping for the night).

Good luck with everything!


----------



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

The seed is in single pieces and it is slightly flying around but apart from that he seams fine will see what he's like tomorrow


----------



## JackJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

I checked Joe today and he is fine, nothing wrong with him,


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

JackJoe said:


> I checked Joe today and he is fine, nothing wrong with him,


That's good news! Did you take out the mirror?


----------

